# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی از دانشجویان هنر

## WallE06

سلام  دوستان
دانشجوی هنر داریم یا کسی که اطرافیانش هنرخونده باشن؟
راضی هستین از رشتتون ؟( یاراضی هستن ؟) :Yahoo (35): 
اگه  بگن میتونی یه رشته دیگه بخونی میخونین یا نه همینو ادامه میدین؟
پیشنهادی چیزی دارین به کسی یا کسانی که بخان کنکور هنر بدن؟
یا برن تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی کنکور بدن 
پیشاپیش ممنون :Yahoo (35):

----------


## WallE06

:Yahoo (21): بالا باشید دوزتان ...

----------


## WallE06

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## irani7878

*پسر عمم یه سال تجربی خوند دید علاقه نداره رفت انیمیشن سازی بعد دید بازم علاقه نداره الان موسیقی میخونه*  :Yahoo (35): *
ببین اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی نداری و دوست داری بری یه رشته که زیاد دغدغه درس و اینا نداشته باشی و به قول خودمون عشق و حال کنی برو هنر مخصوصا موسیقی(اصلا یه وضعیه* :Yahoo (3): *)!*

----------


## WallE06

> *پسر عمم یه سال تجربی خوند دید علاقه نداره رفت انیمیشن سازی بعد دید بازم علاقه نداره الان موسیقی میخونه* *
> ببین اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی نداری و دوست داری بری یه رشته که زیاد دغدغه درس و اینا نداشته باشی و به قول خودمون عشق و حال کنی برو هنر مخصوصا موسیقی(اصلا یه وضعیه**)!*


نه داش مرفه نیستم :Yahoo (21): 

از رشتش راضیه فامیلت؟
آینده ای داره رشته های هنر اصن؟

----------


## irani7878

*ببین رشته های هنر جورین که نمیتونی زیاد به چشم منبع درامد انچنانی بهش نگاه کنی مگر اینکه گفتم باید پولدار باشی تا به نتیجه برسی تو این رشته متاسفانه!*

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> *پسر عمم یه سال تجربی خوند دید علاقه نداره رفت انیمیشن سازی بعد دید بازم علاقه نداره الان موسیقی میخونه* *
> ببین اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی نداری و دوست داری بری یه رشته که زیاد دغدغه درس و اینا نداشته باشی و به قول خودمون عشق و حال کنی برو هنر مخصوصا موسیقی(اصلا یه وضعیه**)!*


ببخشید شما تاحالا منابع هنر رو دیدین یا درباره ظرفیت دانشگاه هنر چیزی میدونید که میگید عشق و حال میکنن؟

----------


## irani7878

> ببخشید شما تاحالا منابع هنر رو دیدین یا درباره ظرفیت دانشگاه هنر چیزی میدونید که میگید عشق و حال میکنن؟


*حتما دیدیم که نظر میدیم گرامی!
**بعدشم من راجع به موسیقی که از نزدیک دیدم گفتم عشق و حال چون واقعا تو هنرستان شهر ما که فقط عشق و حاله !
**بعد تر از اونم با عرض عذرت از هنرجوهای عزیز خوب کسی که درس خون باشه کمتر پیش میاد بره رشته هنر رو انتخاب کنه! 
بعد تر تر از اونم شرکت کننده های امسال کنکور هنر چقد بود؟* :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> *حتما دیدیم که نظر میدیم گرامی!
> **بعدشم من راجع به موسیقی که از نزدیک دیدم گفتم عشق و حال چون واقعا تو هنرستان شهر ما که فقط عشق و حاله !
> **بعد تر از اونم با عرض عذرت از هنرجوهای عزیز خوب کسی که درس خون باشه کمتر پیش میاد بره رشته هنر رو انتخاب کنه! 
> بعد تر تر از اونم شرکت کننده های امسال کنکور هنر چقد بود؟*


خب اولا بگم من قرار نیست جانبدارانه حرفی بزنم. درباره منابع هنر اگه رستگار رحمانی رو بشناسید که رتبه ۱ کنکور تجربی شد،رتبه کنکور هنرش دورقمی شد که خودشونم مصاحبه ای داشتن و گفتن منابع رشته هنر تعدادشون زیاده!
و قصد جسارت ندارم ولی اگه این اسامی رو سرچ کنید خواهید دید علاوه بر اون بچه های هنرستان شهرتون چه کسایی میتونن برن هنر:منیر فرمان فرماییان،ایران درودی،بهمن محصص،ابراهیم جعفری،پرویز کلانتری و...
اگه شرکت کننده های هنر کم هستن هم به خاطر همین دید اشتباهِ!
درباره درآمد این هنرمندا هم حراج آثار هنری تهران رو ببینید.
موفق باشید

----------


## WallE06

> *حتما دیدیم که نظر میدیم گرامی!
> **بعدشم من راجع به موسیقی که از نزدیک دیدم گفتم عشق و حال چون واقعا تو هنرستان شهر ما که فقط عشق و حاله !
> **بعد تر از اونم با عرض عذرت از هنرجوهای عزیز خوب کسی که درس خون باشه کمتر پیش میاد بره رشته هنر رو انتخاب کنه! 
> بعد تر تر از اونم شرکت کننده های امسال کنکور هنر چقد بود؟*



بانهایت احترام باهات مخالفم دوستم

چندسال پیش هرکی ریاضی میخوند و میرفت مهندسی زرنگ تر بنظرمیود پس!!!
اونموقع ریاضی بوده الان تجربی :Yahoo (31):

----------


## WallE06

به بقیه دوستاتونم بگین بیان نظربدن پلیز :Yahoo (21): ...یه راهنمایی خاستم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## irani7878

> بانهایت احترام باهات مخالفم دوستم
> 
> چندسال پیش هرکی ریاضی میخوند و میرفت مهندسی زرنگ تر بنظرمیود پس!!!
> اونموقع ریاضی بوده الان تجربی


*خوب خودتم حرف منو تایید کردی که... ولی تا حالا نشده که جوری بشه زرنگا برن رشته هنر درسته؟!* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WallE06

> *خوب خودتم حرف منو تایید کردی که... ولی تا حالا نشده که جوری بشه زرنگا برن رشته هنر درسته؟!*


کی تعیین میکنه کی زرنگه کی باهوش؟

نکنه هوش به ریاضی وفیزیکه ؟

هوش موارد زیادی داره  نمیدونم این چه تفکریه که هوشو توریاضی ورتبه شدن میبینن 

یه نفری شاید نتونه تو یه پروسه ای مث کنکور موفق نشه اونوقت اسمش میشه خنگ؟

خلی از بچه های همین انجمن و حتی خودم پشت کنکوری یا چندبارپشت کنکوری ان .یعنی ماها میشیم خنگ؟

یکی هوش درسی داره یکی ورزشی یکی اقتصادی یکی هیجانی یکی هنری و ..

----------


## irani7878

> کی تعیین میکنه کی زرنگه کی باهوش؟
> 
> نکنه هوش به ریاضی وفیزیکه ؟
> 
> هوش موارد زیادی داره  نمیدونم این چه تفکریه که هوشو توریاضی ورتبه شدن میبینن 
> 
> یه نفری شاید نتونه تو یه پروسه ای مث کنکور موفق نشه اونوقت اسمش میشه خنگ؟
> 
> خلی از بچه های همین انجمن و حتی خودم پشت کنکوری یا چندبارپشت کنکوری ان .یعنی ماها میشیم خنگ؟
> ...


*عزیز من چرا اینقدر مقاومت میکنی دوست داری بحث بکنی؟! 
تیتر تاپیکت چی زدی نگاه کن؟!
 گفتی نظر بدید و راهنمایی کنید منم نظرم رو گفتم!
الان  هدف بیشتر بچه ها از درس خوندن کسب درامد بالا هست به همین دلیل تجربی اینهمه شرکت کننده داره ولی صد در صد کسی برای کسب درامد بالا هنر رو انتخاب نمیکنه حالا شما نمیخوای قبول کنی یه موضوع دیگست و تو مدرسه هم اگه یادت باشه با معدل میگفتن که باید کدوم رشته رو انتخاب کنی و الانم طوری شده که فقط معدل 18 به بالا رو میذارن بیان تجربی!
 اینکه شما یا هرکی حالا نمیخواد حقیقت رو بپذیره خودشش میدونه اصلا اهمیتی نداره برای من...*

----------


## irani7878

> خب اولا بگم من قرار نیست جانبدارانه حرفی بزنم. درباره منابع هنر اگه رستگار رحمانی رو بشناسید که رتبه ۱ کنکور تجربی شد،رتبه کنکور هنرش دورقمی شد که خودشونم مصاحبه ای داشتن و گفتن منابع رشته هنر تعدادشون زیاده!
> و قصد جسارت ندارم ولی اگه این اسامی رو سرچ کنید خواهید دید علاوه بر اون بچه های هنرستان شهرتون چه کسایی میتونن برن هنر:منیر فرمان فرماییان،ایران درودی،بهمن محصص،ابراهیم جعفری،پرویز کلانتری و...
> اگه شرکت کننده های هنر کم هستن هم به خاطر همین دید اشتباهِ!
> درباره درآمد این هنرمندا هم حراج آثار هنری تهران رو ببینید.
> موفق باشید


*واقعا نمیتونم درک کنم اینهمه مقاوت در برابر پذیرش حقیقت رو*  :Yahoo (13): 
*این اسامی که شمردی ادمای بزرگی هستن و من براشون احترام قایلم ولی خوب مگه میشه گفت هرکی میره هنر میشه پرویز کلانتری یا ...؟!!!
 این که میگید درباره درامد هنرمندا حراج اثار هنری تهران رو ببینید هم کاملا مخالفم باهاش یه مثال معروف هست که میگه هنرمند معروف هنرمند مرده است!
اثار هنری هنرمندا بعد مرگشون ارزش پیدا میکنه اکثرا...
شمام موفق باشی
*

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> *واقعا نمیتونم درک کنم اینهمه مقاوت در برابر پذیرش حقیقت رو* 
> *این اسامی که شمردی ادمای بزرگی هستن و من براشون احترام قایلم ولی خوب مگه میشه گفت هرکی میره هنر میشه پرویز کلانتری یا ...؟!!!
>  این که میگید درباره درامد هنرمندا حراج اثار هنری تهران رو ببینید هم کاملا مخالفم باهاش یه مثال معروف هست که میگه هنرمند معروف هنرمند مرده است!
> اثار هنری هنرمندا بعد مرگشون ارزش پیدا میکنه اکثرا...
> شمام موفق باشی
> *


به تیتر تاپیک دقت کنید از کسی نظر خواستن که آگاه باشه
نه این که یه سری نظرات ماقبل تاریخ که رشته من سخت تر از توعه و هنر آسونه و... :Yahoo (20):  (اگه آسونه و واسه عشق و حالِ شماهم شرکت کن خب=) )
من دانشجوهای هنر زیادی میشناسم که دبیرستان های نمونه و تیزهوشان درس میخوندن . شما آزادی هر طور دوست داری قضاوت کنی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## irani7878

> به تیتر تاپیک دقت کنید از کسی نظر خواستن که آگاه باشه
> نه این که یه سری نظرات ماقبل تاریخ که رشته من سخت تر از توعه و هنر آسونه و...
> من دانشجوهای هنر زیادی میشناسم که دبیرستان های نمونه و تیزهوشان درس میخوندن . شما آزادی هر طور دوست داری قضاوت کنی


*شما اگاهی الان؟!!* :Yahoo (23): 
*اول نطق هات گفتی که نمیخوای جانبدارانه صحبت کنی... قشنگ الان معلوم شد که میخواستی ولی نشد* :Y (621): *
صرفا بخاطر اینکه یه نفر اطراف شما تیزهوشان درس خونده رفته رشته هنر پس همه اینطوری هستن اره؟!* :Yahoo (13): *
 اره من گفتم هنر(موسیقی) عشق و حاله ولی من عشق و حالام بعد کنکورو قبولیه*  :Yahoo (3): 
*از طرز حرف زدنت معلومه هنرمند بزرگی میشی ...*  :Yahoo (23): 
*#lady_gaga*

----------


## Blue Girly.N

فقط متاسفم واسه جامعمون که یاد نگرفتیم اگه اطلاعات درست نداریم سکوت کنیم.فقط قبل نظر دادن سرچ کنیم.گوگل خیلی دوست خوبیه!
موضوع تاپیک چی بود و فقط حاشیه شد....

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> *شما اگاهی الان؟!!*
> *اول نطق هات گفتی که نمیخوای جانبدارانه صحبت کنی... قشنگ الان معلوم شد که میخواستی ولی نشد**
> صرفا بخاطر اینکه یه نفر اطراف شما تیزهوشان درس خونده رفته رشته هنر پس همه اینطوری هستن اره؟!**
>  اره من گفتم هنر(موسیقی) عشق و حاله ولی من عشق و حالام بعد کنکورو قبولیه* 
> *از طرز حرف زدنت معلومه هنرمند بزرگی میشی ...* 
> *#lady_gaga*


من طرز صحبتم طوری نبوده که کسی ناراحت بشه و در حدی آگاه هستم که رشته ای رو بی ارزش نکنم.بله قطعااا هنرمند بزرگی خواهم شد :Yahoo (65):  
هرگز از کسی که رشته ای رو پایین بیاره نرنجیدم چون کوتاهی جامعه و آموزش و پرورش بوده که هنرها تنبل خطاب بشن
این بحثو هم تو این تاپیک ادامه ندید که بیشتر به حاشیه بره .اگه اطلاعاتی خواستین میتونم کمکتون کنم به هر حال ارزششو داره یکی دیدِ اشتباهش عوض بشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WallE06

#هوش افراد را با رشته شان نسنجیم 

#مطالعه کنیم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Blue Girly.N


من طرز صحبتم طوری نبوده که کسی ناراحت بشه و در حدی آگاه هستم که رشته ای رو بی ارزش نکنم.بله قطعااا هنرمند بزرگی خواهم شد 
هرگز از کسی که رشته ای رو پایین بیاره نرنجیدم چون کوتاهی جامعه و آموزش و پرورش بوده که هنرها تنبل خطاب بشن
این بحثو هم تو این تاپیک ادامه ندید که بیشتر به حاشیه بره .اگه اطلاعاتی خواستین میتونم کمکتون کنم به هر حال ارزششو داره یکی دیدِ اشتباهش عوض بشه


قابل تحسین و تشویقه که دید جامع و عمیقی دارید و پای علاقه و مهارتتون وایسادید عالیه...*

----------

